# Unknown song



## jeromenew (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi,

There is a melody, i am exactly sure that they inspired by a classical song but i could not recognize which one was it. Could anybody help me?

That's the melody; http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FmY90erS16c#t=127

Best wishes,

Jerome


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

It is from the main theme from the 3rd movement (_poco allegretto_) of Brahms's Third Symphony.

By the way, the term song means a particular type of musical piece that is sung, and doesn't apply to instrumental pieces. Also, _Poco allegretto_ is the tempo of the movement and not really a title, though it is often used in place of a title.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

jeromenew said:


> Hi,
> There is a melody, i am exactly sure that they inspired by a classical song but i could not recognize which one was it.


Composed by Johannes Sinatra 



EdwardBast said:


> By the way, the term song means a particular type of musical piece that is sung, and doesn't apply to instrumental pieces.


Tell that to Mendelssohn!


----------

